# How to code SI joint injections with ultrasound done in the office?



## chellie33 (Dec 29, 2015)

My providers do SI joint injections in the office, and I know that CPT states to use 20552 which is presumed that the injections are being done into tissue and not into the actual joint.  My providers are using ultrasound to visualize the actual sacroiliac joint and injecting into the joint itself.  Would it be appropriate to use the 20611 for injection into the joint with ultrasound?


----------



## kivbar16 (Dec 29, 2015)

76942  Ultrasonic guidance for needle placement (eg, biopsy, aspiration, injection, localization device), imaging supervision and interpretation  

https://www.aapc.com/blog/26649-straight-up-coding-for-sacroiliac-joint-injections/

"Do not report 27096 for SI joint injection with ultrasonic guidance, or if done without radiological guidance. For these circumstances, CPT® directs us to report 20552 Injection(s); single or multiple trigger point(s), 1 or 2 muscle(s), along with 76942 Ultrasonic guidance for needle placement (eg, biopsy, aspiration, injection, localization device), imaging supervision and interpretation for the ultrasonic guidance (when provided). "


----------



## chellie33 (Dec 30, 2015)

If we are visualizing the joint with ultrasound and injecting directly into the joint why can't we bill a 20611?


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Dec 31, 2015)

20611 and 20160 are incorrect CPT codes for SI joint injection


----------

